# رسم تخطيطي لورشة سمكرة وبوهيات حديثة



## هنري26 (1 يونيو 2011)

حياكم الله أخواني ..
لو سمحتم تفيدوني في معلومات عن انشاء وتصميم لورشة سمكرة وبوهيات للسيارات ..كدراسة جدوي ، مخطط لورشة حديثة ، الأدوات والمعدات والماكينات، او شركات البوهيات العالمية.

وجزاكم الله خيرا ،،،

أبوفارس


----------

